# Mattinata e



## Tebe (7 Marzo 2013)

primo pomeriggio che mi è sembrato di stare in un universo parallelo.
La sceneggiata al super la racconterò, e pure quella del recupero crediti.
Non ci posso pensare.
Comunque.
Comincio dall'ultima cosa successa.
Arrivo a casa piena di pacchi della spesa, tossicchiante, ancora con la febbre e..
-E' LEI LA SIGNORA TEEEEEEEBEEEEEE????-
A momenti secco di infarto.
Ero tutta avvolta in mille sciarpe, cappucci, mascherina antigas che avrei sfidato chiunque a riconoscermi e...
Ho buttato l'occhio oltre la coltre protettiva del mio scafandro e  vedo davanti uno che mi arriva si è no alla spalla, tutto nero e con l'aria incazzusa.
Corriere espresso. Mai visto.
-Si sono io, lei è? _Coff coff, scatarr global, coff coff_-
-Per lei.-
E a momenti mi scaraventa in faccia un pacco.
-Secondo lei come faccio a prenderlo? Quante braccia hanno le donne del suo paese? tre?Eh? EH?-
Mi ha fissata strano. Stavo già sclerando.
Ha cominciato a baccagliare dicendo che avrei dovuto mollare le 500 borse della spesa e ritirare per forza il suo pacco e bla bla.
Poverino. Non era proprio la sua giornata fortunata, perchè dopo essere stata a fare recupero crediti (per il flap) gente come lui. Nà passeggiata.
Infatti tre minuti dopo, sbuffando come un cammello, mi portava i 500 kg della spesa in casa e io portavo il pacco leggero.



Il pacco era di mio padre.:unhappy:

Ho aperto e:
Due confezione di perle di olio di salmone e fegato di olio di merluzzo.
Una confezione di pastiglie di zinco.
Una di magnesio
quattro tubetti di multivitamini Supradyn
uno di multocentrum total
Tre confezioni di vitamina E con nota (è un antirughe potentissimo. Prendilo a vita. )
quattro barattoli di propoli
Una confezione di lecitina di soia
Quattro di coenzima Q-10


Varie boccette di medicine omeopatiche.








Che sia preoccupato per la mia salute?





Non ce la posso fare.


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Marzo 2013)

olio di fegato di merluzzo...:bleah:

piuttosto come stai? Non sarai uscita troppo presto? l'hai messa la maglia della salute?

:mrgreen:

Io mangio la senape di digione quando sono costipata.Quella intera, a cucchiaiate. O muoiono i batteri o muoio io. Non so se muoiano... però smettono subito di rompere le balle.


----------



## Flavia (7 Marzo 2013)

l'olio di fegato di merluzzo
era l'asso nella manica delle nostre nonne
lo usavano dal raffreddore al mal di denti 
ricco di acidi grassi poli-insaturi
(omega3)
il sapore non è dei migliori
ma preso in perle non è malvagio
ma quanto è tenero il Papà di Tebe


----------



## Innominata (7 Marzo 2013)

Mi chiedo, come mai ha dimenticato l'acido ascorbico? Oltre a ritoccare il pH di noi signore, ingozzarsi di acido ascorbico fa crescere i capelli (tutto l'apparato pilifero a dire il vero, si tratta solo di accorciare i tempi tra un'operazione di disboscamento e l'altra), spiana le rughe, inarca le ciglia, rende chiaroveggenti e lucida le sinapsi. Io lo sciolgo pure in acqua distillata e me ne faccio impacchi (sul viso).
Vitamina C contro vitamina E vince 4 a 1 tutt'al più! 
Tuo padre pensava questo?


----------



## Tebe (7 Marzo 2013)

Innominata;bt7617 ha detto:
			
		

> Mi chiedo, come mai ha dimenticato l'acido ascorbico? Oltre a ritoccare il pH di noi signore, ingozzarsi di acido ascorbico fa crescere i capelli (tutto l'apparato pilifero a dire il vero, si tratta solo di accorciare i tempi tra un'operazione di disboscamento e l'altra), spiana le rughe, inarca le ciglia, rende chiaroveggenti e lucida le sinapsi. Io lo sciolgo pure in acqua distillata e me ne faccio impacchi (sul viso).
> Vitamina C contro vitamina E vince 4 a 1 tutt'al più!
> Tuo padre pensava questo?


L'acido ascorbico sa che ne ho sempre chili in casa. Lo uso a manetta come potenziante delle cremine antirughe, per farmi gli esfolianti e per magnare ovvio.
Si si, faccio tutto quello che fai tu.
Lo compri anche tu sciolto in farmacia???:mrgreen:

Mio papà è un fortissimi sostenitore della vitamina E. Credo me la sciogliesse anche nel biberon:mrgreen:.
Insieme al tavor:mrgreen::mrgreen:

no scherzo.


----------



## Innominata (7 Marzo 2013)

Per molti mesi, quando andavo in farmacia e chiedevo un etto e mezzo di acido ascorbico, ho visto sempre mutare in maniera preoccupante la mimica dei farmacisti di mezza Capitale. Dal cordiale e aperto "Desidera?" (sottinteso "bella signor(in)a"), si passava inspiegabilmente a una fronte aggrottata, a uno sguardo sfuggente e sospettoso, a una bocca stretta da cui usciva un sibilo perentorio "no, nono, niente acido ascorbico in polvere. Le posso dare del Cebion o dell'acerola" e poi la cosa che vedevo erano le spalle incamiciate...
Poi ho scoperto perché...pare che l'acido ascorbico si usi per tagliare l'eroina!
E probabilmente io con i miei filini biondi e le fattezze dell'olandesina mira lanza devo aver dato l'idea di una che ciurlava nel manico e la sapeva lunga, ma loro la sapevano più lunga di me, essì!


----------



## devastata (7 Marzo 2013)

Carino un papà che si preoccupa in questo modo. Che nostalgia.


----------



## Tebe (7 Marzo 2013)

Innominata;bt7619 ha detto:
			
		

> Per molti mesi, quando andavo in farmacia e chiedevo un etto e mezzo di acido ascorbico, ho visto sempre mutare in maniera preoccupante la mimica dei farmacisti di mezza Capitale. Dal cordiale e aperto "Desidera?" (sottinteso "bella signor(in)a"), si passava inspiegabilmente a una fronte aggrottata, a uno sguardo sfuggente e sospettoso, a una bocca stretta da cui usciva un sibilo perentorio "no, nono, niente acido ascorbico in polvere. Le posso dare del Cebion o dell'acerola" e poi la cosa che vedevo erano le spalle incamiciate...
> Poi ho scoperto perché...pare che l'acido ascorbico si usi per tagliare l'eroina!
> E probabilmente io con i miei filini biondi e le fattezze dell'olandesina mira lanza devo aver dato l'idea di una che ciurlava nel manico e la sapeva lunga, ma loro la sapevano più lunga di me, essì!


per tagliare l'eroina? davvero?
Sinceramente non ho mai avuto problemi, probabilmente la mia faccina da super brava flapflap è più convincente della tua
:dito:


----------



## Tebe (7 Marzo 2013)

devastata;bt7620 ha detto:
			
		

> Carino un papà che si preoccupa in questo modo. Che nostalgia.


lo fa solo da poco.
Quando eravamo piccoli ci dava i punti  senza anestesia. E prima di vedere un atipiretico dovevamo svenire dalla febbre.
E_ l'antipiretico_ era una chimera perchè siamo stati allevati medicalmente parlando con sole medicine omeopatiche. o il nulla.
Avevamo un omeopata genio in famiglia.
Totalmente pazzo. Fuori come un melone.
Ma ammetto. genio.
Sperimentava un pò troppo ma...prese le giuste misure e qualche corsa al pronto soccorso per eccesso di sperimentazione, abbiamo tutti anti corpi come dei missili.

Quando anni fa andai in turchia per lavoro, fui l'unica del team che non si prese nulla, nemmeno la diarrea. Ed eravamo giù quasi dai curdi, con una sporcizia ovunque che pure io ho avuto qualche esitazione a volte.

Adesso la racconto.


----------



## sparta_cus (8 Marzo 2013)

Sei sicura che invece non siano elementi per confezionare una bomba? Poi fai un po' tu....ma se dosi con attenzione qualcosa di esplosivo salta fuori con quegli ingredienti, esplosivo che puoi usare a tuo piacimento!


----------

